# Welcher Weg durch den Winter?



## muh.gp (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem grandiosen Endspurt scheint sich der Sommer nun doch langsam zu verabschieden. Und immer wieder stellt sich die Frage, wie gehe ich mit meinen Koi durch die kalte Jahreszeit. Es gibt viele Wege durch den Winter, verschiedene Erfahrungen und unterschiedliche Philosophien. Abdeckung, Heizung, "oben ohne", mit Futter oder ohne, Filter an oder aus... Tausend Teiche, tausend Wege... Gerade für Neulinge im Thema "Teich und Koi", aber auch für ganz alte Hasen wäre es doch mal interessant aufzuzeigen, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt und welcher Aufwand dahinter steckt.

Als Themenstarter mache ich mal den Anfang... Ich gehe jetzt in meinen 4. Winter als Koiverrückter. Abgedeckt habe ich dabei immer, was bei meinem formalen Teich auch problemlos zu realisieren ist, zudem läuft der Filter gedrosselt durch.

Im ersten Winter wurde nur mit Styrodurplatten abgedeckt, die auf einer Holzkonstruktion (Achtung! Schneelast beachten!) lagen. Die Temperatur fiel im Laufe der Zeit bei einer Tiefe von 1,75 m auf 4 Grad, aber nicht weiter. Der Anstieg im Frühjahr verlief zäh und ich musste einen Koi mit Energiemangelsyndrom für vier Wochen in den Keller holen.

Mit dieser Erfahrung im Rücken wollte ich meinen Fischen eine so lange Kälteperiode nicht mehr zumuten. Also wurde die Isolierung durch Doppelstegplatten erweitert und eine 2 kW-Heizung angeschlossen. In einem recht milden Winter kam ich damit gut durch. Bis Ende Dezember blieb die Wassertemperatur  zweistellig und ging danach planmäßig nach unten, wobei ich die 6 Grad mittels der Heizung nicht mehr unterschritt. Nach vier Wochen auf dieser Temperatur heizte ich den Teich dann langsam nach oben und landete Mitte April bei 16 Grad, die ich fortan hielt. Toll für meine Koi, schlecht für den Hausfrieden...  Die Nachzahlung beim Strom war heftig und eine andere Lösung musste her!

Und so schuf ich mir im Herbst 2015 einen im Teich versenkbaren Holzofen an. Die Abdeckung auf der einen Teichhälfte blieb wie im Jahr zuvor, doch auf der anderen Seite baute ich mir eine kleine Hütte, die mir den Spaß an den Koi auch über den Winter ermöglichen sollte. Die elektrische Heizung fungierte nur noch als Temperatur-Fallschirm in den Morgenstunden. Was soll ich sagen, diese Lösung war für mich optimal. Die Energiekosten sind drastisch gesunken, dafür habe ich aber natürlich den Aufwand, dass der Ofen regelmäßig beheizt werden muss, aber eine Kröte musste ich eben schlucken... Von den Wassertemperaturen ging ich den gleichen Weg wie im Jahr zuvor, erneut ohne Probleme bei den Fischen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner jetzigen Konstruktion:

Koi-Haus, Gesamtansicht und mein Winterplätzchen...
     

Holzofen, Filterung mit Ofen und "Feuer im Teich!" 
      

Ach ja, Winter hatten wir durchaus...
 

Hinzu fügen möchte ich noch meine Philosophie zur Fütterung. Ich füttere den gesamten Winter, an die jeweiligen Temperaturen angepasst, durch. Meine Fische sind auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen unterwegs und verbrauchen Energie, also bekommen sie selbige auch durch entsprechendes Futter zugeführt. Natürlich läuft mein Filter dabei durch und alle zwei bis drei Wochen werden selbst in den kalten Monaten rund 5% des Wassers gewechselt.

So, dass ist mein Weg. Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Bin mächtig gespannt....


----------



## Michael H (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Also mein Teich - Winter wird ganz einfach dieses Jahr .
Sobald das Wasser etwa 10 Grad hat , wird der Filter abgeschaltet / ausgebaut und Fit fürs nächste Frühjahr gemacht .
Abdecken ist für dieses Jahr nicht geplant . Mal sehn wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten . Wenn es hier -10 Grad geben sollte , lass ich mir dann was einfallen . Letztes Jahr hatte ich vielleicht 3-4 mal minus Grade in der Nacht .
Ansonsten wird ab und an Gefütter't und Wasserwechsel gemacht .

So , das war es schon  .....


----------



## Ansaj (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ein interessantes Thema, von dem ich mir auch noch ein paar Tipps erhoffe.

Da ich in Norddeutschland wohne und die Winter recht mild sind, hat mein Teich die letzten 14 Jahre problemlos ohne Abdeckung, Heizung und meistens sogar ohne Eisfreihalter überstanden. Bei meinen Kois konnte ich zum Glück noch nie Energiemangelsyndrom feststellen und der Teich friert auch sehr selten komplett zu und dann ist die Eisschicht nicht sehr dick.
Ich baue die Filteranlage im Winter ab, würde aber gerne noch ein paar Informationen zum Für und Wider sammeln, da ich mich damit nicht so auskenne. Ich baue sie ab, damit das kalte Oberflächenwasser nicht in die tiefen Zonen gelangt. Ob das überhaupt passieren würde bei einem Teich, der ja eh nicht die Winterstrukturierung eines Sees aufweist, weiß ich aber nicht.
Ich füttere nicht, bzw. nur sehr sparsam, wenn die Temperaturen etwas milder sind und die Fische aktiv nach Futter suchen. Da die Filteranlage nicht läuft, mache ich dann einen Wasserwechsel, wenn es sich nicht um eine einmalige Fütterung handelt.
Der Sprudelstein läuft durch und so ist in den meisten Fällen gewährleistet, dass der Teich nicht komplett zufriert, zusätzlich habe ich bei Bedarf den SwimSkim als Eisfreihalter.

P.S.: Ich könnte auch sehr gut ohne Winter leben, dann hätte ich das ganze Jahr etwas von meinen Fischen.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

bei mir blieb das ganze Jahr über die Abdeckung drauf, natürlich wurde Sie geöffnet unter Tages und wenn schönes Wetter war.
In der Nacht kam aber immer zu! Temperaturen versuche ich im Winter auch etwas erhöht zuhalten, also das gleiche Spiel, wie bei Holger..

Filteranlage fährt das ganze Jahr über durch. Gefüttert wird derzeit noch täglich 3-4 mal.
Da ich im Winter noch nie gesehen habe, das sich meine Tiere ablegen, sondern immer in Bewegung sind, wird auch hier täglich 1 mal eine kleine Menge gefüttert.

Irgendwelche Probleme, sei es Energiemangel oder sonstiges, gab es hier noch nie.
Wasserwechsel werden im Winter eher selten gemacht.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich finde diesen Thread sehr gut, da es mein erster Winter mit dem Teich bevorsteht.
Zum Abdecken ist die Fläche zu groß.
Ich werde/ wollte eigentlich ab 8-10 Grad das Füttern einstellen und die Luftpumpe einschalten.
Die dann den Teich an einigen Stellen Eis frei hält.
Im letzten Winter hatten wir ca 2 Wochen lang bis Minus 8 Grad.
Zur Not würde ich mir für die ganz Kalten Tage einen Heizstab Kaufen und den dann zuschalten.

Freue mich auf viele Tipps und auch Tricks wie man den Teich durch den Winter bekommt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo!
Ist nicht das ganze abdecken und heizen nur bei Schwerkraft von Nöten damit man ruhig schlafen kann? .....Ehrliche Antwort!
Bei mir wird das gepumte System nach Beendigung des Füttern abgeschalten.
Von so'ne Styropor/Styrodur-Eisfreihalter halte ich nicht viel, dann lieber einen Blubberstein in 20 cm Tiefe, der kann sehr viel mehr Stickstoff abführen.

Auch ist die Fütterung im Winter ein sehr schmaler Grad, dabei ist die Fütterung das eine und die Ausscheidungen das Andere. Bei niedrigen Temperaturen brauchen die Paddler bis zu vier Tage (langsamer Stoffwechsel) um das Futter wieder los zu werden.
Wer kann dann erkennen ob EMS oder ein Verdaung's-Problem vorliegt.
Dazu kommt dann das die Fische in Ihrer eignen Chloake sich wohlfühlen sollen, denn im Winter sind die Bakterien  nicht gerade in "Hochform", ganz zu schweigen von den höheren Pflanzen.
Ich bin ein bekennender nicht "Abdecker und nicht Fütterer". Eine 30 cm dicke Eisdecke muß nicht das Todes-Urteil für Fische bedeuten, ich spiele hier auf das Winter-Video einer Familie an. Das kleine Haus über den Blubberstein von René, glaube ich, macht auch einen stärkeren Winter den Gar aus.
Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel; Im letzten Winter wurde etwas gefüttert weil er mit seinen 15 Grad viel zu warm war.
Eventuell ist das Forum nicht ganz unschuldig, man ließt was andere machen und dann "klickert" das eigene Gehirn ganz schön (mit)!!!


----------



## tosa (18. Sep. 2016)

Hi,

Früher als alles gepumpt wurde, wurden die Filter abgeschaltet und der Teich dürfte zufrieren, wir versuchten immer ein Loch zur entgasung offen zu halten (mit membranpumpe). Bei sehr kalten Tagen musste dieses täglich mehrfach mit heißem Wasser geöffnet werden. oftmals verloren wir auch mal den ein oder anderen Fisch.

Deswegen entstand bei uns eine sehr große innenhälterung und die Fische dürften im Winter in den Keller ziehen.

Nach dem Umbau auf Schwerkraft wurde mittels folientunnel (6x12m) und teichbällen der Teich abgedeckt. Die ih wurde nur noch zur Quarantäne und Behandlung genutzt. Der Filter lief voll durch. Temperatur hielt sich bei 6-8 grad. Seit letztem Winter wurde eine ausrangierte gastherme zur beheizung mit 3x30kw spiralwärmetauschern installiert, seitdem überwintern die Fische egal bei welcher Außentemperatur bei mindestens 12 grad. Fütterung wird auf 2x täglich und reduzierte Menge gefahren. Wir finden es jetzt fast perfekt.


----------



## Lion (18. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei mir wird das gepumte System nach Beendigung des Füttern abgeschalten.
> Ich bin ein bekennender nicht "Abdecker und nicht Fütterer". Eine 30 cm dicke Eisdecke muß nicht das Todes-Urteil für Fische bedeuten,




auch ich händele das ganze wie samorai, somit werden die Fische in Ihrem Winterschlaf nicht gestört, ein Blubberstein, ca.20cm Tiefe, sorgt für eine eisfreie Fläche und
sollte diese mal bei einem sehr starken Winter zufrieren wollen, wird die Stelle mit heißem Wasser freigehalten.

Sollten wir wirklich mal wieder eine dicke stabile Eisdecke von 30cm Dicke bekommen,  so muß man Teich-Wasser abpumpen, so daß
zwischen Eisdecke und Wasser ein Leerraum entsteht, dieses wäre dann die optimale Teichabdeckung.
VG. Leon


----------



## Teich4You (19. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Bei sehr kalten Tagen musste dieses täglich mehrfach mit heißem Wasser geöffnet werden.





Lion schrieb:


> wird die Stelle mit heißem Wasser freigehalten.



Ich kann mich grau daran erinnern, dass ich dazu mal ein Video gemacht hatte und dafür derbe kritisiert wurde.
Von wegen schädigung der Fische usw.
Und plötzlich ist das gut, mit heißem Wasser den Teich auftauen? 
Schade das ich die Kommentare gerade nicht mehr finde.


----------



## DbSam (19. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich kann mich grau daran erinnern, dass ich dazu mal ein Video gemacht hatte und dafür derbe kritisiert wurde.


Du meinst sicher diesen Thread mit dem nicht mehr existierenden Video.
(Dort muss man halt Kritik von Provokation unterscheiden können. )


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teich4You (19. Sep. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher diesen Thread mit dem nicht mehr existierenden Video.
> (Dort muss man halt Kritik von Provokation unterscheiden können. )
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten


Ja danke, genau das habe ich gesucht.
Überflüssig...Forelle blau....das war es....
Was soll man da noch unterscheiden....
Ja das Video habe ich dann irgendwann rausgenommen.


----------



## tosa (19. Sep. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich kann mich grau daran erinnern, dass ich dazu mal ein Video gemacht hatte und dafür derbe kritisiert wurde.



tja, von mir nicht, der Rest war dann einfach nur noch Spass .....


----------



## center (19. Sep. 2016)

Was macht ihr mit dem Helix bei abgeschaltetem Filter?
Ich habe meins letzten Winter (mein erster) in ein Kartoffelsack gesteckt und im Teich versenkt, weil ich so was mal gelesen hatte.
Ansonsten füttere ich so lange wie sie fressen. Ich denke mal sie wissen schon von alleine, wie lange sie das können. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich keinen Verlust über den Winter.
Ansonsten: Selbst gebastelter Eisfreihalter (Ø 50) mit Blubberstein drin und vereinzelte Styroporplatten


----------



## Ida17 (21. Sep. 2016)

Meine Koi gehen jetzt bei mir in den zweiten Winter, der letzte war ja relativ mild trotz zwei mal 3cm Eisdecke.
Ich werde es auch nicht anders machen wie 2015: Belüfterstein in die flache Ebene legen, Filter sauber machen und ab in den Keller mit dem Ding, "Gute Nacht Ihr Lieben" 
Da der Teich mehr als 8 Stunden Sonne abbekommt, hänge ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das im Winter sogar vorteilhaft ist und die Sonnenstrahlen ein bisschen "Wärme und Licht" bringen. Keine Sorge, ungeschützt ist der Teich nicht, also kalte Winde fegen nicht drüber 

PS: Füttern tu ich auch nicht


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist nicht das ganze abdecken und heizen nur bei Schwerkraft von Nöten damit man ruhig schlafen kann? .....Ehrliche Antwort!



Mein ganzes System, läuft gepumpt. 
Ruhig schlafen kann ich auch ohne, ich gönne es den Fischen aber trotzdem.

Nächste Woche, kommt DR. Bretzinger an den Teich, zur Herbstkontrolle.


----------



## domserv (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem kleinen Teich (6000 L) jetzt auch sechs Bitterlinge, die nicht gefüttert werden. Ist auch mein erster Winter mit Teich und mit Fischen. Frage: Wieso muss so ein Sprudelstein in 20 cm Tiefe hängen? Ich habe auch so einen solarbetriebenen Belüfter mit 2 Sprudelsteinen. Diese liegen allerdings auf dem Boden in 80 cm Tiefe. Falsch? Wenn ja warum? Dann kann ich dass ja noch ändern.

Gruß
jimi


----------



## LotP (22. Sep. 2016)

Ich lasse meine Filteranlage gedrosselt weiterlaufen. Konkret heißt das, dass ich nicht mehr vom Boden absauge und nur den Skimmer (ohne auf-/einsatz, damit er etwas tiefer liegt und nicht zu leicht einfriert) weiterlaufen lasse.
Ausserdem lege ich noch eine von den 6 Luftsprudelsteinen des Helix-IBCs in den Teich (Tiefe etwa 50cm)
Abdecken oder so tu ich nicht.
Hin und wieder schmeiss ich etwas Winterfutter rein, allerdings wirklich wenig - da der Teich schon relativ kalt wird im Winter. Wenns richtig kalt wird fütter eich auch 4-6 Wochen mal nicht.

PS: Ach ja, den Screenmatic Aufsatz entferne ich für die Wintermonate auch - die Schwämme langen für die Jahreszeit - vllt 1-2 mal während dessen den Filter ablassen, damit nicht zu viel Dreck drin is)


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Jimi!
Da der Blubberstein und das austretenden Luftgemisch auch Wärme abzieht/ mitreißt wird er so hoch wie möglich platziert. Dabei haben sich 20 cm unter der Wasserkannte bewährt.
Stärkere Winter haben im Durchschnitt eine Eischicht von ca 15-30 cm.
Der Blubberstein reißt dann nicht mehr "Schichtenwasser" mit hoch und eine "Auskühlung" wird mehr oder weniger verhindert.
Dabei sollte die Sauerstoff- Zufuhr Tag und Nacht erfolgen.
Ab -15 Grad gefrieren die aufsteigenden Luftperlen und führen zu einer porösen Eisglocke,
dann kommt etwas heißes Wasser zum Einsatz oder eine flach aufgelegte Schippe um den Berg abzustoßen.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Sep. 2016)

> ... dann kommt etwas heißes Wasser zum Einsatz oder eine flach aufgelegte Schippe um den Berg abzustoßen.


Oder du schaltest den vorher ins Wasser gesetzten Heizstab für etwa eine halbe Stunde ein.


----------



## tosa (22. Sep. 2016)

Ganz ehrlich,

Die Schippe ist das schlechteste was du machen kannst, durch die lauten Geräusche können die Fische in eine stressreaktion verfallen und die kann vollkommen nach hinten losgehen!


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2016)

Ist nicht gesagt, ein vorbei fahrender Trecker könnte das selbe auslösen.
Ich weiss das die Schippe nicht generell erwünscht ist. Das einzig laute ist der Crash.
Gegen-Frage; Eisbrecher könnten dann eine Unmenge von toten Fischen hervorrufen, tun sie aber nicht.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Gegen-Frage; Eisbrecher könnten dann eine Unmenge von toten Fischen hervorrufen, tun sie aber nicht.



Na ja, in den Gewässern mit Einsatz von Eisbrechern schwimmen in der Regel Fische, die mit kaltem Wassertemperaturen von Natur aus gut auskommen. Koi sind zwar kälteverträglich, aber keineswegs Fische die niedrige Temperaturen "toll" finden. Zudem hinkt der Eisbrecher-Vergleich alleine schon an der Größe der Gewässer...


----------



## center (23. Sep. 2016)

Nochmal meine Frage aufgewärmt:
Was macht ihr bei abgeschaltetem Filter mit euer Helix im Winter?


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2016)

Trocken im Keller überwintern .


----------



## domserv (23. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Jimi!
> Da der Blubberstein und das austretenden Luftgemisch auch Wärme abzieht/ mitreißt wird er so hoch wie möglich platziert. Dabei haben sich 20 cm unter der Wasserkannte bewährt.
> Stärkere Winter haben im Durchschnitt eine Eischicht von ca 15-30 cm.
> Der Blubberstein reißt dann nicht mehr "Schichtenwasser" mit hoch und eine "Auskühlung" wird mehr oder weniger verhindert.
> ...



Danke


----------



## Michael H (23. Sep. 2016)

center schrieb:


> Nochmal meine Frage aufgewärmt:
> Was macht ihr bei abgeschaltetem Filter mit euer Helix im Winter?


Hallo

Ich hab da auch eine alte Mülltonne in die ich unten Löcher reingebohrt hab damit das Wasser ablaufen kann .
__ Hel-x da rein und ab in den Filterschuooen bis zum Frühjahr ..


----------



## sugger1234 (23. Sep. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,
> 
> Die Schippe ist das schlechteste was du machen kannst, durch die lauten Geräusche können die Fische in eine stressreaktion verfallen und die kann vollkommen nach hinten losgehen!



so sehe ich das auch, 
Heißes Wasser ist ok das mach ich auch und wenn es 3 Eimer sein sollen das die Eisschicht weg ist, aber wegpicken oder klopfen auf der Eisschicht das ist nicht gut


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> oder eine flach aufgelegte


Keine Angst ich hau nicht auch noch drauf, ganz im Gegenteil  
Schneebeseitigung erfolgt bei mir auch mit der Schippe (sofern welcher liegt) und das schon seit 2004 ohne Verluste


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2016)

Danke René, bei dem Schnee räumen bin ich im Zwiespalt. Räum ich ihn weg schaffe ich Licht für die Algen, kann aber auch sehen was sich unter dem Eis so tut (Spiegeleis).
Räume ich den Schnee nicht weg, stehen alle Beteiligten im dunkeln, ich die Paddler und die Algen.

Nochmal zurück zur Schippe, ich habe zwei Bilder von 1996 gefunden,wo dieser "poröse Berg" gerade entsteht     
Das letzte Bild (unten) trifft es wohl nicht so richtig .
Ich "pickere" auch nicht rum, es ist ein schneller glatter Schnitt und ich brauche nicht das Eis zu betreten.


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Sep. 2016)

> Räum ich ihn weg schaffe ich Licht für die Algen, ...


Für welche denn?
Wir haben wenige Grade im Wasser.


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2016)

Such Dir eine aus!


----------



## teichinteressent (23. Sep. 2016)

> Such Dir eine aus!


Ich finde deine Antworten nicht wenig inhaltslos.


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2016)

Wie kann ich wissen welche Alge in welchen Teich dominant ist?
Auf See'n und Flüssen schiebt auch keiner den Schnee weg.


----------



## tosa (24. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie kann ich wissen welche Alge in welchen Teich dominant ist?
> Auf See'n und Flüssen schiebt auch keiner den Schnee weg.



Ein passender Spruch aus einem anderen Forum:

"Licht ist leben!"

Ich denke mal dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Sep. 2016)

Welches Winterfutter nehmt ihr so? 
Und wie oft/viel bei welcher Temp gebt ihr was?


----------



## tosa (26. Sep. 2016)

Wheatgerm von coppens, oder Health von coppens

1x täglich, das was sie nicht fressen nimmt der skimmer, dementsprechend wird es ständig angepasst.


----------



## teichinteressent (26. Sep. 2016)

Ich explizit Sinkfutter. Sieht auch so wie @_tosa's aus. Einmal in 3 und einmal in 6 mm.
Füttere ich teilweise schon jetzt. Und im Winter, wenn sie am Grund umher schwimmen, ganz wenig.


----------



## dizzzi (26. Sep. 2016)

Kein Filter, kein Futter, Eisfreihalter wenn es mal frieren sollte. Hat letztes Jahr funktioniert und werde ich auch dieses Jahr so machen. Habe aber auch keine Kois im Teich. 

LG 

Udo


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Sep. 2016)

Black Label, 4 Jahreszeiten + Saito CS im Gemisch


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Okt. 2016)

Ihr seid da Preislich ja zum Teil echt sehr Unterschiedlich mit dem Winterfutter.
Ich habe jetzt für den Herbst ein Energiefutter, langsames Sinkfutter von Tomodachi gewählt.

Im Winter wollte ich etwas Energie ärmeres wählen.


----------



## dizzzi (15. Okt. 2016)

Apropo Futter. Ab und zu gönne ich den Fischen ein paar Pinkys.

Stehen die voll drauf. 

LG 

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (15. Okt. 2016)

Nachtrag :
...aber nur wenn Temperatur über 10 Grad. Man merkt mittlerweile das die Fische deutlich ruhiger werden.


----------



## Michael H (15. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Bei mir gibt es ab und zu ne Hand voll Sinkfutter , trotz das der Filter Stillsteht ....


----------



## muh.gp (15. Okt. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Nachtrag :
> ...aber nur wenn Temperatur über 10 Grad. Man merkt mittlerweile das die Fische deutlich ruhiger werden.



Diese Temperaturgrenze betrachte ich sehr kritisch. So lange die Fische schwimmen und Interesse zeigen, bekommen sie auch zu fressen, denn dann verbrauchen sie auch Energie. Wenn unter 10 Grad nicht mehr gefüttert wird, kann der Winter richtig lange sein. Oftmals zu lange...

Die immer wieder genannte "Winterruhe" und das Abliegen am Teichboden ist reiner Selbstschutz der Fische, die mangels neuer Energiezufuhr in diesen Modus gehen.

Also ich füttere, wenn Bewegung im Teich ist und das ist bei mir eigentlich immer. Zu beachten ist aber, dass bei Fütterung im Winter der Filter zumindest reduziert weiterlaufen sollte. Auch ab und an ein kleiner Wasserwechsel schadet nicht.

Und ja, ich weiß, zig Koihalter sind mit sechs Monaten ohne Futter, keiner Abdeckung, keiner Heizung und keinem Filter jahrelang schon "problemlos" unterwegs. Aber das hat für mich sehr viel mit Glück zu tun. Und die Frage was besser für die Fische ist, stellt sich für mich nicht. Temperaturschwankungen und Energiemangel sind für kein Lebewesen erstrebenswert und auch nicht gesund.


----------



## dizzzi (16. Okt. 2016)

Hi Muh,

Ich habe nur Nasen, Goldfische und __ Edelkrebs im Teich. Die können sich ganz ohne Zufütterung vom Teich ernähren.Wenn ich denen etwas gebe, dann ist das ein Add on.

LG 

Udo


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (16. Okt. 2016)

Ich decke meinen Teich auch nicht ab, Filter läuft durch, jedoch ohne BA. Wasser wird über den eigentlich Skimmer angesaugt, jedoch ca. 30 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel. Auf dieser Höhe wird auch das Wasser wieder in den Teich geleitet. 
Wird dieses Jahr mein erster Winter. Habe lange überlegt ob ich Abdecke oder nicht, habe mich dagegen entschieden. 
Besitze einen Regentonnenfilter, der ist in einer gemauerten Filterkammer versteckt, also gut geschützt. Meint ihr ich muss Angst haben das etwa die Regentonnen zufrieren oder sollte das reduziertem Flow nicht passieren?
Bilder von meinem Filter kann man in der Galerie finden.


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo muh,

wenn ich in Fachliteratur nachschlage, so kann man dort lesen, dass ein Koi eine Zuchtform des Karpfens ist. Unter einer Wassertemperatur von Ca 10 Grad beginnt für diesen die Winterruhe. 
In jedemGewässer in meiner Region sinkt im Winter die Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad und die Karpfen halten Winterruhe. Warum sollte dies für den Koi gefährlich werden? 
Demnach müsste jeder __ Salamander, Eidechse, Fisch, Frosch in freier Natur gefährdet sein wenn es kühl wird. Die Evolution hat da schon vorgesorgt. Klar, der Teich sollte auch eine Mindesttiefe haben, damit er nicht durchfriert. 
Nach meinem Wissen ist doch bei Ca 70 cm die Einfriergrenze. 

LG Marcus


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Okt. 2016)

> Nach meinem Wissen ist doch bei Ca 70 cm die Einfriergrenze.


Es gibt keine feste Grenze!
Beim Bau heißt z.B. frostfrei gegründet, zwischen 80 und 150 cm.
Der Winter 1995/1996 war auch arg kalt. Da war der Boden bei uns, Berliner Raum, bis unter einem Meter gefroren.


----------



## tosa (16. Okt. 2016)

Interessant werden dann erst Temperaturen von unter 4 Grad, wie will man diese verhindern wenn es einen richtig harten Winter geben sollte?


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Interessant werden dann erst Temperaturen von unter 4 Grad, wie will man diese verhindern wenn es einen richtig harten Winter geben sollte?


Was ist für dich ein richtig harter Winter?


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Okt. 2016)

> ... wie will man diese verhindern wenn es einen richtig harten Winter geben sollte?


Verhindern nicht direkt, aber ein Thermometer hilft dabei.
Und dann, Wasserwechsel.


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Okt. 2016)

Könnte mir mal jemand erklären, wie man bei 15-20 Grad unter null einen Wasserwechsel durchführen kann? Teich bis auf Luftloch eingefroren und wenn ich dann Schlauch in Garten lege, friert mir das Wasser ein, bis ich den Wasserhahn aufdrehe?


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Okt. 2016)

Ich mußte es bisher ein Mal machen. Trotz Abdeckung fror das Wasser direkt unter dem Styropor. Das passisert, wenn der Schnee fehlt.

Gibt es Gegenden, wo ununterbrochen tagelang -15 - -20 Grad sind? Ich sage nein. Ich wohne schon mit in der kältesten Ecke Deutschlands.
Am Tage wird es wärmer, die niedrigste Temperatur ist meist gegen 7 Uhr.
Hinzukommt, daß der Teich träge auf die Außentemperatur reagiert. Die niedrigen Temperaturen im Teich treten (nie) zeitgleich mit der Frostperiode auf.

Pumpe in den Teich zum Leeren sollte klar sein.
Ich stelle mein Gartenwasser an, nehme den Schlauch aus dem Keller und fülle das fehlende Wasser wieder auf.

Daß das nicht bei Allen funktioniert ist mir klar. Aber es geht!


----------



## Michael H (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo

Man man man habt ihr wieder Probleme .
Wenn ich das hier wieder lese , könnte man ja meinen das alle Teich unter 30 000 Liter und einer mindesttiefe von 1,5 m und natürlich ohne Zusatz Heizung für einen Deutschen Winter ungeeignet sind . 
Sprich alle Koi Sterben weil es zu kalt wird .... 
Heißt also alle meine Koi Erfrieren diesen Winter und im Frühjahr miß ich mir neue kaufen .....


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was ist für dich ein richtig harter Winter



Wenn die weißen Wanderer kommen. 

(ich hoffe ihr habt alle game of Thrones geguckt)


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Okt. 2016)

Kann sein, daß du Quatsch erzählst oder die letzten Beiträge nicht verstanden hast.

Geht bei mir die Wassertemperatur unter 3°C, bereite ich mich auf einen Wasserwechsel vor.
Und genau darum sind Thermometer so sau wichtig!


----------



## tosa (16. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was ist für dich ein richtig harter Winter?



vor ein paar wenigen Jahren hatten wir noch Dauerfrost, du erinnerst dich? wochenlang -15 Grad?


----------



## muh.gp (16. Okt. 2016)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Hallo muh,
> 
> wenn ich in Fachliteratur nachschlage, so kann man dort lesen, dass ein Koi eine Zuchtform des Karpfens ist. Unter einer Wassertemperatur von Ca 10 Grad beginnt für diesen die Winterruhe.
> In jedemGewässer in meiner Region sinkt im Winter die Wassertemperatur unter 10 Grad und die Karpfen halten Winterruhe. Warum sollte dies für den Koi gefährlich werden?



Da gebe ich dir in Sachen Karpfen sicher recht, aber die schwimmen in einem See oder ähnlichem und die Winterruhe sagt nicht aus, dass die Fische in dieser Umgebung keinerlei Nahrung zu sich nehmen. Nun haben unsere Teiche, vor allem bei der Haltung von Koi nur sehr wenig mit der Natur zu tun und daher sehe ich das nicht als vergleichbar an. Und ich bleibe dabei, dass auch im Bereich zwischen 6 und 10 Grad im Wasser eine gelegentliche angepasste Fütterung die Fische besser durch den Winter bringt.
Zudem unterliegen die natürlichen Gewässer bei weitem nicht den Temperaturschwankungen wie wir sie in unseren Teichen antreffen. Zwei sonnige Tage und das Wasser im Teich legt ein paar Grad zu und die Koi werden wieder "wach" und verbrauchen Energie... Schon alleine wegen der Vermeidung dieser wechselnden Temperaturen decke ich (für mich und an meinem Teich) ab. Aber letztlich hat jeder seine eigene Philosophie und wird daran auch zumindest nichts ändern so lange es läuft...


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Okt. 2016)

Der letzte Winter war sehr mild im schwäbischen Sibirien ( Härtsfeld).  Da hatten wir nur Ca 8 Tage Dauerfrost bei milden -3 bis -8 Grad. Aber die Winter davor waren immer 10 bis 15 Tage mit wenigstens -8 Grad bis -24 Grad. In meiner Region haben wir oft 4-6 Wochen in denen das Thermometer nie über minus 3 Grad kommt. Auch bis Mitte Mai ist nachts mit 5-8 Grad minus zu rechnen. 
LG Marcus


----------



## muh.gp (16. Okt. 2016)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Der letzte Winter war sehr mild im schwäbischen Sibirien ( Härtsfeld).




Cool, du wohnst ja bei mir um die Ecke...


----------



## marcus18488 (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo muh,

leider wohne ich in der falschen Ecke. Im Schnitt ist bei uns oft eine Eischicht von Ende November bis Mitte März überm Teich. Wenn es zugefroren ist, bleibt es auch so. Da erwärmt sich auch das Wasser dann nicht so schnell


----------



## mitch (16. Okt. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> du erinnerst dich?


zum nachsehen: http://www.wetteronline.de/rueckblick


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> vor ein paar wenigen Jahren hatten wir noch Dauerfrost, du erinnerst dich? wochenlang -15 Grad?


Ja und da hatte ich immer noch in 1,4m tiefe 6°C und oben drauf ca 30cm Eis.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja und da hatte ich immer noch in 1,4m tiefe 6°C und oben drauf ca 30cm Eis.


Wie hast du das gemessen?
Einfach den Fühler von so einem Außenthermometer in den Teich geschmissen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Digital-LCD-...398740?hash=item51e14ef394:g:70wAAOSwmmxW3qnp

Und hiermit kann man sogar im Pool messen.....bisschen teuer vielleicht. Dafür gefällt mir diese mini und max Geschichte.
Da kann man am  Ende des Winters die minimale Temperatur unter dem Wasser und über Wasser am Boden ablesen.....Ding in eine Tüte stecken und gut.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Thermometer-...hash=item2cae6c243f:m:mhRm_w4DhXPAqd_Yqlyox-w

Aber brauch man so was.

Wenn ich mir das aus China schicken lasse könnte es Weihnachten da sein?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Outdoor-Digi...683029?hash=item5b26b902d5:g:5lYAAOSwLnBX6sIE


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Okt. 2016)

Dann lass dir doch einfach dieses hier schicken: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006GC33PA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Ist in spätestens 2 Tagen, bei Dir!


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2016)

War nur ein normales Teich Thermometer welches ich vom Schwimmkörper befreit habe und an einer Schnur mit Gewicht versenkt habe. Und dann den Sprudler oben so das man auch ran kam. Alles andere ist mir zu irre. Netzwerk internet überall überprüf mich gedöns, sorry .
Selbst wenn die Temperatur tiefer sinken würde könnt ich es nicht verhindern. Also warte ich auf den Frühling nach einen milden Winter.


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Okt. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alles andere ist mir zu irre. Netzwerk internet überall überprüf mich gedöns, sorry .


Oder einfach eine Wetterstation. Braucht kein WLAN, kein Internet, nur ein bischen Strom.


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Oder einfach eine Wetterstation. Braucht kein WLAN, kein Internet, nur ein bischen Strom.


Da fangen aber meist wieder andere Probleme an.
Z.B. keine geeigneten Temperaturfühler für den ständigen Unterwassereinsatz oder für eige der Koihalter nicht Salzwasserbeständig 
Dann sind die Teile teilweise aus Cu oder ähnlich.
Die Anschlüsse sind meist schlecht / billig Isoliert.
Und die Station soll auch noch im trockenen stehen.
Usw 

aus dem grauen Berlin


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dann lass dir doch einfach dieses hier schicken: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006GC33PA/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Ist in spätestens 2 Tagen, bei Dir!


Das hat kein Min/Max.....habe jetzt schon günstigeres gefunden.


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Okt. 2016)

> Da fangen aber meist wieder andere Probleme an.
> ... Usw


Wenn du meinst.

Meine Station läuft sein 2010, der Teich wurde 2012 eingebunden.



> Das hat kein Min/Max ...


Das erkennst du woran? :grübel
Bei dem hier https://www.amazon.de/TFA-Dostmann-elektronisches-Maxima-Minima-Thermometer-30-1009/dp/B002BZKMD2 ist der Fühler 300cm lang.

Viele Grüße vom Rande Berlins nach Berlin


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das erkennst du woran? :grübel
> Bei dem hier https://www.amazon.de/TFA-Dostmann-elektronisches-Maxima-Minima-Thermometer-30-1009/dp/B002BZKMD2 ist der Fühler 300cm lang.


Das kostet nur die Hälfte.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/112014239919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ida17 (18. Okt. 2016)

Ach Leute, sich jetzt unnötig stressen zu lassen bringt doch nichts.
Welche zuverlässige Prognose gibt es denn schon heute für den jetzigen Winter? 
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass eine baldige Aussicht auf einen strengen Winter immer noch die Möglichkeit offen hält, seinen Teich abzudecken, zu heizen usw.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (8. Jan. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja und da hatte ich immer noch in 1,4m tiefe 6°C und oben drauf ca 30cm Eis.



Hattest du damals Bodenablauf geöffnet oder eine Pumpe in Betrieb?


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2017)

Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> Hattest du damals Bodenablauf geöffnet oder eine Pumpe in Betrieb?


nur belüftet


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Jan. 2017)

Nach dem kälteren Wetter hier bei uns, ist die Wassertemperatur auf 4,5 Grad gefallen, trotz Abdeckung.
Filter, läuft auf 100 % durch inkl. Futter alle 2 Tage.
Dies war der erste Winter, wo ich keine Heizung angeschlossen hatte. 

Natürlich gab es dann zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt Probleme mit dem derzeitigen Filter. Kammer 2 konnte das Wasser nicht schnell genug weiter transportieren ..
Also gereinigt un rum gewerkelt. Da in den nächsten Tagen, die Temperaturen wieder auf bis zu -13 Grad fallen, habe ich den Filter zusätzlich gedämmt und die Heizung aktiviert (8,0 Grad). Teich wurde wieder randvoll gefüllt (warmes Leitungswasser). So wurde die Heizanlage gleich etwas entlastet.
Bin nun wieder bei 8,7 Grad & gewappnet


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

Ich grabe mal diesen Uralt-Thread wieder aus, um kein neues Thema zu beginnen. 
Es interessiert mich doch, welche Strategien ihr so für den Winter habt, bzw. womit ihr in den letzten Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt. 

Ich mache mal den Anfang:
Während der letzten 8 Jahre hatte ich nur einen __ Sterlet und ein paar Elritzen im Teich. Somit war für mich klar: Pumpe & Filter ab dem ersten Frost stillgelegt und im Keller verstaut. Eine kleine Pumpe lief jahrein jahraus über einen Quellstein und hat auch bei sehr strengen Wintern immer eine kleine eisfreie Fläche gehalten. So lief das 8 Jahre wunderbar und völlig verlustfrei was den Fischbestand betraf.

Seite heuer habe ich 8 Koi. Daher meine Vorbereitung aktuell: Teichabdeckung mit extra dicker Noppenfolie ab den ersten Frostnächten, Teichheizung mit 20m Heizdraht am Teichboden (8 Grad sollen ohne große Schwankungen gehalten werden) und die Filteranlage läuft gedrosselt weiter. Gefüttert werden soll in geringen Mengen mit speziellem Winterfutter für Koi (JBL ProPond).
Erwähnen sollte ich noch, dass ich Eurokoi habe. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die etwas "winterfester" sind, als ihre in Japan geborenen Kollegen.

Bin auf eure Strategien gespannt!

Beste Grüße!,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Lion (29. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich grabe mal diesen Uralt-Thread wieder aus, um kein neues Thema zu beginnen.
> Es interessiert mich doch, welche Strategien ihr so für den Winter habt, bzw. womit ihr in den letzten Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.
> 
> Ich mache mal den Anfang:
> Während der letzten 8 Jahre hatte ich nur einen __ Sterlet und ein paar Elritzen im Teich. Somit war für mich klar: Pumpe & Filter ab dem ersten Frost stillgelegt und im Keller verstaut. Eine kleine Pumpe lief jahrein jahraus über einen Quellstein und hat auch bei sehr strengen Wintern immer eine kleine eisfreie Fläche gehalten. So lief das 8 Jahre wunderbar und völlig verlustfrei was den Fischbestand betraf.



hallo Hans-Christian,
ich würde diese Strategie beibehalten. 
Koi können sehr gut mit dieser Situation umgehen, wenn dein Teich frostfreie Tiefe hat, die Tiere gesund in dem Winter gehen und deine 
Wasserwerte gut sind. 

Die kleine Pumpe darf nicht zu tief im Wasser liegen, je nach Eisdecke, nur kurz darunter.
Wenn das Wasser im tiefen Bereich nicht bewegt wird, dann entsteht dort durch die Naturgesetze eine Temperatur, (Wasserschicht) welche nicht unter 4 Grad plus geht
und somit das Überleben der Fische garantiert.

Vorschlag zur Pumpe: Du schreibst stillgelegt und im Keller
die Pumpe kann in einer Frostfreien Tiefe im Teich überwintern, solltest Du mal Wasser abpumpen müssen, so ist diese sofort Einsatzbereit.

zur Teichheizung = 20m Heizdraht 
dieses kann ich nicht empfehlen, die Koi legen sich auf dem Draht und erkranken (faulen) an dieser Stelle, ohne das man es sieht oder merkt, und dann
ist es zu spät.

Ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag und Du selber musst entscheiden, welchen Weg Du für deine Fische gehen möchtest.
VG. Léon


----------



## PeBo (29. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian,
auch ich bringe meine Koi kalt über den Winter. 

Bei einer Wassertemperatur von unter 10°C stelle ich die Fütterung ein und wenn die Frostnächte häufiger werden schalte ich den Pumpenkreislauf aus. Dann entleere ich auch meinen Filter und deponiere die Filtermaterialien im frostsicheren Keller. Die Pumpe verbleibt in der Pumpenkammer in ca. 60cm Tiefe. Ich habe einen Schwimmkörper und unter diesem hängt ca. 40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche der Luftausströmer einer kleinen Sauerstoffpumpe, damit mir der Teich nicht komplett zufriert und ein Gasaustausch stattfinden kann.

Bis dato hatte ich auch keine Verluste und mein Thermometer hat einen minimalen Wert von 3,8°C in 1m Tiefe den Winter über aufgezeichnet. Meine Koi wachsen sehr gut und haben es von Babykoi mit ca. 4cm Länge auf ca. 80cm Jumbokoi - Größe innerhalb von 13 Jahren geschafft. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass den Tieren die Winterruhe gut tut. Die liegen dann in meinem Teich in 140cm Tiefe fast ohne Bewegung monatelang ab.

Fazit: Keine Fütterung, keine Pumpe, keine Heizung, keine Abdeckung nur ein kleiner Eisfreihalter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (29. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> zur Teichheizung = 20m Heizdraht
> dieses kann ich nicht empfehlen, die Koi legen sich auf dem Draht und erkranken (faulen) an dieser Stelle, ohne das man es sieht oder merkt, und dann
> ist es zu spät.


Ist das nicht eher so eine Gruselgeschichte, die durch Foren geht? Immerhin werden solche Teichheizungen tausendfach verkauft. Ich sehe eher den Vorteil darin, dass die Wärme tatsächlich dort eingebracht wird, wo sie benötigt wird.


----------



## Ida17 (30. Sep. 2020)

Moin,

ich hatte es ja bereits in Deinem anderen Tröt geschrieben, Hans-Christian  
Meine Koi, sowohl Euro- als auch Japankoi, überwintere ich ebenfalls kalt. 
Die letzten Winter, insbesondere der von 2019 auf 2020 war so mild, dass ich durchfüttern musste. 
Das in Kombination mit dem Durchlaufen des Filters war bislang die beste Entscheidung, denn die Koi sind viel vitaler in den Frühling gestartet als zuvor.
Ich lege mich allerdings nicht drauf fest, denn es spielen noch ein paar andere Komponenten eine Rolle. Bspw. der Gesundheitszustand der Koi, wie @Lion sagt; ein kranker oder geschwächter Koi wird den Winter nicht überleben und im schlimmsten Fall den Bestand noch mitinfizieren.


----------



## Haggard (30. Sep. 2020)

Wie machen es denn die UVC Nutzer ? Über Winter an oder aus ? Da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig....

Ich werde meine beiden Pumpen im Winter auf je 50% drosseln und den Mittelwasserablauf schließen, bzw. nur minimal geöffnet lassen. Ich habe keine Heizung oder ähnliches, also müssen sich die Tiere warm anziehen


----------



## Biko (30. Sep. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Wie machen es denn die UVC Nutzer ? Über Winter an oder aus ? Da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig....


Ich habe gelesen, dass einige Bakterien und Keime auch noch bei 5-10 Grad Wassertemperatur aktiv sind (Quelle: S. Lechleitner: Koi-Fibel Gesundheit) und es deshalb Sinn machen kann, den Brenner ganzjährig laufen zu lassen. 
Bin aber auch unschlüssig, ob ich das UVC nicht zumindest Dez/Jan/Feb abschalte...


----------



## PeBo (30. Sep. 2020)

Bisher habe ich die UVC nur dann eingeschaltet, wenn bei mir Schwebealgen auftraten. 
Da meine Pumpe den Winter über aus ist, kommt es bei mir sowieso nicht in Frage. Aber im Winter traten bei mir vor März noch nie Schwebealgen auf - nur Fadenalgen wachsen bei mir sogar unter der Eisdecke. Diese erwischt eine UVC aber bekanntlich eh nicht.
Im April, wenn ich dann meine Filteranlage wieder in Betrieb nehme, starte ich nach ein paar Tagen auch wieder die UVC bis mein Wasser wieder dauerhaft klar ist. Danach wieder aus!

Gruß Peter


----------

